# Tutorials Illustrator



## Rash (27. September 2002)

Ich habe mit Adobe Illustrator 10 angefangen, aber ich blicke da noch nicht so richtig durch, wie kann ich am besten anfangén?? Gibt es gute Tutorials (in deutsch)?? Ich wäre für jede Hilfe sehr dankbar.


----------



## mirscho (27. September 2002)

Halli Hallo!

Ein wirklich guter Tip:

http://www.google.de --> illustrator Tutorials in der Suchleiste eingeben 
-->auf suche im ganzen web lassen und staunen 

das sind mehr als genug...

wenn dort was nicht klappt, dann hier evtl. nachfragen. OK? dANKE!

für jede weitere Hilfe sind wir zur Verfügung

bis denne


achja nochwas: wenn du die suche wie ich grad erklärt habe gemacht hast, dann hier ein tipp:

nehme von der ersten Seite der Suchergebnisse die letzten 4 links und von der zweiten Seite der Suchergebnisse die ersten 2 links...


----------



## Wolfsbein (24. Oktober 2002)

Ich war auch ausführlich am Suchen, muss aber sagen, dass die Suchmaschinen nicht unbedingt das Beste ausspucken. Darüber bin ich zufällig gestolpert: http://tiemdesign.com/HOWTO/Illustrator.htm .


----------



## mirscho (24. Oktober 2002)

oooooooo

schau mal bitte was ich geschrieben habe damals in dem beitrag...

vor allem die letzten Zeilen dort!
sorry, aber du hast nix neues gefunden...


----------



## Holzkopf (30. Oktober 2002)

*Illustrator Tutorials*

Hier findest du einige Illustrator-Tuts. Nicht viele aber immerhin 47!

Illustrator-Tutorials


----------



## Rash (31. Oktober 2002)

*Re: Illustrator Tutorials*



> _Original geschrieben von Holzkopf _
> *Hier findest du einige Illustrator-Tuts. Nicht viele aber immerhin 47!
> 
> Illustrator-Tutorials  *



Danke, schade nur das die Tuts auf Englisch sind, gibt es keine Illustartor-Tutorials auf deutsch??


----------



## mirscho (31. Oktober 2002)

komisch, ich habe da nur deutsche Tutorials gesehen, in dem Link, den Holzkopf gepostet hat...naja,hab nich ganz runtergescrollt...


----------



## Rash (31. Oktober 2002)

*habe da nur deutsche Tutorials gesehen*



> _Original geschrieben von spliner _
> *komisch, ich habe da nur deutsche Tutorials gesehen, in dem Link, den Holzkopf gepostet hat...naja,hab nich ganz runtergescrollt... *



Es sind insgesamt 47 Tutorials und von denen sind nur 2 auf deutsch, du muss mal auf eins der Tutorials anklicken, dann siehst du es......du wirst nähmlich weitergeleitet


----------

